# Freestyle 720 Multi-Directional Chair with Back By: S4 Gear



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Freestyle 720 Multi-Directional Chair with Back
By: S4 Gear



Developing outdoor products with an innovative and cutting-edge ideology, S4 has kept that philosophy going with the Freestyle 720 multi-directional blind chair.
I was somewhat skeptical at first with so much movement there had to be a lot of noise coming from this. Surprisingly, with the coaxial bearing system distributing the cantilevered load between four bearings, there is virtually no noise and it is just as surprisingly smooth. Supporting weight of up to 250lbs, the Freestyle remains quiet and smooth. I am 235 and still found the unit quiet and easy to maneuver in.
Once you have the 720 set up in your hunting blind, you have window to window accessibility. The oversized foot pads and additional stakes allow for the utmost stability, allowing quick movements without tipping over or moving the unit. The independent telescoping legs allow for maximum stability in the most uneven terrain.
The closed cell molded foam seat minimizes heat and sweat build up, allowing for comfort no matter how long your day is in the blind. The aftermarket closed cell foam seat back adds to the comfort and is a great investment when purchasing the 720.
When it is time to pack up the patent pending cam-over latch technology allows for a quick and silent deployment and pack up. A bag also comes with the Freestyle with two backpack style straps make it easy to carry out to the blind.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting
GarysBowhunting.com


----------

